# Eleaf iPower 80W v1.02



## Nailedit77 (13/9/16)

New firmware V1.02 is updated with a boot/shutdown animation, a more simplified TC interface and an intuitive progress bar of vaping time.

http://www.eleafworld.com/softwares-for-istick-power/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/9/16)

@sideshowruki

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (1/12/16)

V1.03 available, with Puff Counter and total seconds vaped.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Anneries said:


> V1.03 available, with Puff Counter and total seconds vaped.



And pre-heat function @Anneries 

Also thanks to @skola (I think it was) that alerted me to this.

Question I have is does this apply to the Pico and the iPower 80W device? (the one with the built in 5000mah battery)

Oh my gosh, just thought of something. Does this software "upgradeability" apply to all iStick products?
@BumbleBee - thinking of the iStick50 .....


----------



## Lingogrey (24/12/16)

Silver said:


> And pre-heat function @Anneries
> 
> Also thanks to @skola (I think it was) that alerted me to this.
> 
> ...


@Silver - I just checked, as I haven't updated the firmware on my Pico since I got it. It seems that different firmware upgrades is available for the Aster, and then respectively for the following iSticks: Power, TC200W, Pico Mega, Pico, and TC100W. Since not even the firmware of the Pico and the Pico Mega would be cross-compatible, I doubt that any of them will work for the iStick 50W

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Lingogrey said:


> @Silver - I just checked, as I haven't updated the firmware on my Pico since I got it. It seems that different firmware upgrades is available for the Aster, and then respectively for the following iSticks: Power, TC200W, Pico Mega, Pico, and TC100W. Since not even the firmware of the Pico and the Pico Mega would be cross-compatible, I doubt that any of them will work for the iStick 50W



Many thanks @Lingogrey 
I need to update my Pico - am interested in the preheat function ..... and the puff counter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/12/16)

Silver said:


> And pre-heat function @Anneries
> 
> Also thanks to @skola (I think it was) that alerted me to this.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't upgrade my iStick 50w even if it was possible, it's worked so well for so long, if it's not broken then why fix it

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I wouldn't upgrade my iStick 50w even if it was possible, it's worked so well for so long, if it's not broken then why fix it



Good point Bee
You are right


----------

